# Ajman : horizon tower VS Ajman One



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys moving in Ajman by end of next month and looking to rent out an studio there , which one is the best building in Ajman Is it horizon tower or Ajman One ? Currently living in Dubai Silicon oasis .. Can you guys suggest me some good building out there or can tell which one is the best among horizon tower and Ajman One ? 

Thanks


----------

